

Kernel Source Code and Binaries for HTC Android Phones - Uncle_Sam
http://developer.htc.com/

======
tzs
Someone over on Reddit claims that the source they have released does not
match the binaries they ship:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/c46i2/hey_reddit_pl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/c46i2/hey_reddit_please_help_me_stand_up_for_opensource/)

